# Please help - new driver!



## davgen7 (Jun 20, 2015)

I am 18, and passed my test a month ago. I'm having the same problem as countless other new/young drivers in that my insurance quotes are nothing short of crazy. Now when we factor in that I have a clear preference for older cars (Minis, Sierras, AE86s, Capris) the game becomes a whole lot harder to play - cheapest quote I've had for a 1275 Mini was £3000. (A Fiat Panda was £3200). Please help me guys, the struggle is real, and the desire for a Capri is strong. Tried all sorts of hatchbacks, got nothing cheaper than £2,350 (for a 0.8l Micra). CRAZY. I'm thinking for that money I may aswell try my luck with something actually worth having, like the cars already mentioned. If not, I'm going to end up with a VW Touran (because I had a quote off a comparison site for £1765) as a last resort, even if it is frankly ridiculous as a first car.

Classic insurers won't touch me, Footman James turned me down instantly saying I need to have had my license for a year, and I've tried Hastings and Admiral and that's where the crazy quotes came from - might just put the money into getting a motorcycle license if I can't afford to insure anything anyway.

Any help would be very appreciated in this difficult and bewildering time.

Thanks
David


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Quotes are based on the calculation of age to amount of crash's that age group has had in that type of car you are getting a quote for. Basically do the same as everyone else when picking your first car and go for something small, micra, corsa, fiesta, is wrong as it puts you into a higher bracket. Picking something more unusual brings the price down as your age group no longer has a high crass rate for the car in question.

When I past at 17 (I am now 26) my first car was a MK1 mondeo and it was exactly the same at the time I passed expensive for all my friends, a year it cost me £450. Add your parents to the policy too as it makes the insurers happier that if you and 2 experienced people are driving that in theory 2/3rds of the time it won't be driven by someone who is likely to make a mistake.


----------



## davgen7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Struggling to think of something more unusual than the cars already listed. Had a quote for a Capri at £4100 today. Is there something I'm missing, or do I really have to spend £3000 just to get a car on the road? My parents are (rightly so) not putting any money in so this is starting to do my head in somewhat now.

Is there something I'm missing??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you tried phoning specialists instead of the big names?


----------



## davgen7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tried Admiral, Adrian Flux, and Footman James. Going to try A-Plan and Peter James tomorrow.

Still don't know how 18-year-olds manage to insure S13s for £1.5k, unless they're just talking bollocks, of course.

What other insurers should I try?

Thanks
David


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

I had an R32 GTST when I was 18, even drove to school in it every day. My first car was an ae92 corolla GTI.

Took out a new policy in my Dads name and put myself as a named driver, it's the only thing you can do to have a nice car at that age


----------



## davgen7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Trying to insure a bloody 1.8 Sierra now, and even that is going badly because it has non-standard alloys and a non-standard back box (so blackbox insurers won't go near me). This is so tiring...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Why are you looking at such a large engine car for your first motor? You should really be looking at a 1-1.3L to build your no claims up on.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Thing is you are looking for trouble with the cars you are lookin at . Its a pretty well know situation so possibly the penny should have driopped a while back

Why not try something standard . It may even be worth considering the sierra and putting the exhaust and even the wheels back to standard .
Then you have some mods already there for a maybe a year later.


----------



## davgen7 (Jun 20, 2015)

RSVFOUR - Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do now. Or even just put it back to standard and put the mods back on as soon as the black box is installed.

TREG - I'd already thought about that. Very strangely a stock Sierra is still giving me the cheapest quotes I've got on any car (and I've tried plenty of those small-engined hatches etc) so for a Sierra with 38k miles, I'm happy to give him the £800 he wants and try to get it back to standard for the time being.

Anyone fancy telling me about any insurance companies that will do me a classic policy?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What about those old volvos lol

Not many young people would have crashed one of them (I expect) so maybe that would be cheap to insure. It's old too!










LOL


----------

